# IT Critical Skills Visa with post qualification experience only?



## chessnotchekcers (Sep 22, 2019)

Good day all,

I would like to find out if it's possible for one to apply and get a critical skills visa based on job experience alone. I am a self taught software developer and got my first job straight out of high school, I have worked professionally for 7 years now.

I sent my high school A level certificates to SAQA and they gave me a grading. Now I am considering registering / applying for a critical skills visa with IITPSA but I am not quite sure if applying with professional experience only would guarantee success after providing all references and writing a detailed CV that proves competency.

Has anyone attempted and succeeded at this?

Many thanks!


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

chessnotchekcers said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I would like to find out if it's possible for one to apply and get a critical skills visa based on job experience alone. I am a self taught software developer and got my first job straight out of high school, I have worked professionally for 7 years now.
> 
> ...


As long IITPSA registers you then you qualify for the VISA.


----------



## chessnotchekcers (Sep 22, 2019)

mawire said:


> As long IITPSA registers you then you qualify for the VISA.


Thank you. I am wondering about IITPSA actually registering me in this case or are they strict about college degrees only?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

chessnotchekcers said:


> Thank you. I am wondering about IITPSA actually registering me in this case or are they strict about college degrees only?


Most professional bodies are strict on college degrees. Not sure about IITPSA.


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

chessnotchekcers said:


> Thank you. I am wondering about IITPSA actually registering me in this case or are they strict about college degrees only?


Yeah. I agree it might be a tough one to navigate without any form of formal qualification. 

Qualifications are listed everywhere as one of the requirements. Even IITPSA list it under must submits.

What I know with IITPSA, they claim to use a grading system. i.e. for qualification, you score a bunch of points, for professional experience, you again score another bunch, etc.

Back to your question, I've heard of cases where people are rejected because they did not include academic records/transcripts. But that's because they may have only submitted degree certificates. Your case is a rare special case as from onset you will be motivating that you don't hold any qualification (I guess this is very important so that they don't just assume you forgot to attach them).

So I guess you can begin with IITPSA and hear what they have to say. If they give you green light, it won't kill to progress farther and lodge your visa application. THE ONLY CATCH IS THERE ARE COSTS INVOLVED.


----------

